

US Navy drops all-caps communication requirement - MartinMcGirk
http://www.navytimes.com/article/20130606/NEWS04/306060010/ALL-CAPS-MESSAGES-no-more

======
MartinMcGirk
I read a comment on here a fortnight or so ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5761783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5761783))
about how all-caps messages send faster over slower systems. I thought it was
interesting that the US navy has recently dropped this requirement.

~~~
astrodust
Communications technology has advanced to the point where most systems have
the bandwidth to handle streaming video, even on submarines in the middle of
the Pacific.

All-caps over long-wave, low-bandwidth connections will probably be a back-up
method of communication at this point.
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communication_with_submarines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communication_with_submarines))

------
chiph
I guess this means that Baudot is finally dead.

